# you will feel a small pinch



## homer11

I often find myself needing to tell people that they will 'feel a small pinch' when I give them injections. I am curious to know what you would say, or expect to hear if this were spoken in Spanish. 

So if you please, would this be the most appropriate way to tell people this:
_*va a sentir un pellizco pequeño*_

Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## pecosita

Va a sentir un pellizco (ligero).


----------



## Filomeno's brother

Hola, Homer:
Sí, así se podría traducir, pero aquí te suelen decir:
Más formal: _Va a sentir un pequeño/ligero pinchazo._ / _Va a sentir apenas un pinchazo._
Más informal: _Vas a sentir un pequeño/ligero pinchazo._ / _Vas a sentir apenas un pinchazo._
Recuerdo a algunas enfermeras decir: _«No duele: es como la picadura de un mosquito»_. Ja, ja, ja...
¡Saludos!
F's B


----------



## EviLito

jaja sí, acá se puede decir "vas a sentir un pequeño pinchazo".


----------



## pecosita

En México es pellizco.


----------



## Raeltoc

"_vas a sentir un pequeño pinchazo/hincón_".en el Perú


----------



## homer11

Esto es muy interesante! 

I had a patient tell me one time that 'pinchon' was a good word for it, and a some other things from others. So, what other words would a hispanohablante use?


----------



## Moritzchen

Homer, what kind of needles do you use?
Needles prick, they don't pinch.
So yes, _pinchazo_ works just fine.


----------



## jasminasul

Maybe it refers to a sharp pain, but in Spanish it would still be pinchazo.


----------



## eli-chi

Por estos lados es "leve pinchazo" o un "pinchacito".


----------



## didakticos

Creo, pero no me crean, que en Costa Rica no usamos _pinchar_ / _pinchazo_. Preferimos usar _punzar_ / _punzada_. No recuerdo que las enfermeras o doctores (en C.R.) me dijeran nada más aparte de "relaje, relaje". Pero aunque no lo usamos, si comprenderíamos el significado de _vas a sentir un pequeño pinchazo._


----------



## elirlandes

In Spain I have heard more often:
Esto te va a doler un poquito. or
Esto no va a doler casi nada.


----------



## k-in-sc

They call it a "pinch" ("pellizco") on purpose to keep you from visualizing the needle going in. It's a mind trick because so many people can't stand the thought of needles.


----------



## didakticos

k-in-sc said:


> They call it a "pinch" ("pellizco") on purpose to keep you from visualizing the needle going in. It's a mind trick because so many people can't stand the thought of needles.


Ah, now I got it. So this changes everything. It must be *vas a sentir un pellizquito*.


----------



## Filomeno's brother

Claro, es lo que llamamos un eufemismo... Por eso lo de la picadura de mosquito que mencioné antes...
Sure, it's what we call an euphemism... That's why I mentioned the mosquito bite...
Happy Sunday to you all!


----------



## stallion

k-in-sc said:


> They call it a "pinch" ("pellizco") on purpose to keep you from visualizing the needle going in. It's a mind trick because so many people can't stand the thought of needles.


 
Is this true?


----------



## Filomeno's brother

Yes, it is!


----------



## eli-chi

didakticos said:


> Creo, pero no me crean, que en Costa Rica no usamos _pinchar_ / _pinchazo_. Preferimos usar _punzar_ / _punzada_. No recuerdo que las enfermeras o doctores (en C.R.) me dijeran nada más aparte de "relaje, relaje". Pero aunque no lo usamos, si comprenderíamos el significado de _vas a sentir un pequeño pinchazo._


Jajaja.  Eso del "pinchacito" se lo dicen a los niños... que es casi lo mismo que les digan que "se relajen".  Es sólo para que se pregunten "¿qué será eso?".  Y mientras se quedan pensando les clavan la aguja.


----------



## homer11

stallion said:


> Is this true?



Absolutamente! No quiero atemorizar mis pacientes. It is a dental injection in the mouth -- so every time I give one (_as mentioned before by *k-in-sc*_) you minimize it as a mind game. So, mosquito bite would be another great euphemism.



Filomeno's brother said:


> Claro, es lo que llamamos un eufemismo... Por eso lo de la picadura de mosquito que mencioné antes...
> Sure, it's what we call an euphemism... That's why I mentioned the mosquito bite...
> Happy Sunday to you all!



Si, '_es como la picadura de un mosquito_' es un buen modo a decirlo. I will definitely add this to my daily routine


----------



## CarlitosCorazon

"Pellizcar" es cuando entre el pulgar y otro dedo se aprieta una pequeña porción de piel, causando dolor.

"Pinchar" es poner un a inyección, clavar una aguja.

Por lo tanto lo correcto en este caso es PINCHAZO


----------



## k-in-sc

Did you read the whole thread, Carlitos?


----------



## CarlitosCorazon

k-in-sc said:


> Did you read the whole thread, Carlitos?


 
Yes I did. Nobody said before what PELLIZO really means in spanish, so I put it, not for natives, but for english speakers.


----------



## didakticos

CarlitosCorazon said:


> Yes I did. Nobody said before what PELLIZO really means in spanish, so I put it, not for natives, but for english speakers.


I am sorry, but I did it:



didakticos said:


> Ah, now I got it. So this changes everything. It must be *vas a sentir un pellizquito*.


----------



## sorengalindo

Sorry, but I disagree with the use of "pellizco" in Mexico. I'd rather say "piquete" and for this particular case "piquetito"= very tiny pinch.

"pellizco" is when you use two fingers to squeeze a small portion of skin, "piquete" is when you sting with a needle. Piquetito is a small piquete/picada/pinchazo, and the word gives the sensation of calmness.

So, I would say "vas a sentir un piquetito".


----------



## k-in-sc

"Pinch" also is with the fingers, nothing at all to do with a needle stick. It was "borrowed" for this purpose. 
I can't say what does or doesn't sound good to Spanish speakers, though.


----------



## didakticos

sorengalindo said:


> Sorry, but I disagree with the use of "pellizco" in Mexico. I'd rather say "piquete" and for this particular case "piquetito"= very tiny pinch.
> 
> "pellizco" is when you use two fingers to squeeze a small portion of skin, "piquete" is when you sting with a needle. Piquetito is a small piquete/picada/pinchazo, and the word gives the sensation of calmness.
> 
> So, I would say "vas a sentir un piquetito".


 			 		  		 		 			 			Did you read the whole thread, sorengalindo?



k-in-sc said:


> They call it a "pinch" ("pellizco") on purpose to keep you from visualizing the needle going in. It's a mind trick because so many people can't stand the thought of needles.





homer11 said:


> Absolutamente! No quiero atemorizar mis pacientes. It is a dental injection in the mouth -- so every time I give one (_as mentioned before by *k-in-sc*_) you minimize it as a mind game. So, mosquito bite would be another great euphemism.
> 
> Si, '_es como la picadura de un mosquito_' es un buen modo a decirlo. I will definitely add this to my daily routine


----------



## Lurrezko

The best euphemism is a white lie: "No te va a doler nada"

Yes, I did read the whole thread (just in case)


----------



## k-in-sc

Actually, I don't think white lies like that are considered ethical nowadays. Seriously. 
Also, if it could be compared to something other than the bite of a sneaky, bloodsucking, disease-spreading, itch-provoking parasitical insect, that might be better too ... (Can you tell I don't have much use for mosquitoes?  )


----------



## sorengalindo

I did read it didakticos. But I DISAGREE, that's all. If someone says is going to "pellizcarme las encías" I would run far as I could. "Piquetito" works better in Mexico (I don't know in Costa Rica), althought is not the same word as used in the States by Homer11. Take it as something cultural. And as a psychologist with a Ph.D. I'm completely against lying to the patients. White or black, big or small, still lies.


----------



## Moritzchen

Come on kc, so then pinch is not a white lie?
Oh! That's right, you mentioned it was a mind trick... 
Those subtle nunaces...


----------



## eli-chi

sorengalindo said:


> I did read it didakticos. But I DISAGREE, that's all. *If someone says is going to "pellizcarme las encías" I would run ¿as? far as I could*. "Piquetito" works better in Mexico (I don't know in Costa Rica), althought is not the same word as used in the States by Homer11. Take it as something cultural. And as a psychologist with a Ph.D. I'm completely against lying to the patients. *White or black, big or small, still lies.*


Yes, Sir!    Estoy en total y absoluto acuerdo.  
No soy psicóloga, pero me enseñaron desde pequeña que al mentiroso se lo pilla más fácil y rápido que al ladrón.   ¡Y qué más fácil de comprobar que en este contexto!  Tendremos un umbral más o menos amplio de sensación, pero dudo que haya alguien a quien no le haya dolido cuando le han puesto una inyección.


----------



## Lurrezko

Un pellizco en las encías, se me ponen los pelos de punta. Si tiene que ser como una picadura, que sea de mosca tse tse, que al menos te las duerme...


----------



## homer11

If I may be so bold as to add my opinion in this debate, I think it would be helpful.

As a general rule we (as dentists) deal with people who are terrified of us and the pain that they *anticipate* will happen. Magnify that by 500% for hispanohablante who has no clue what's going on!

As a caring person I just tell them the truth because I have found over the past 15 years, that if people trust you their fear decreases to manageable levels. Telling people they 'will feel a mosquito bite', or 'a little pinch' is not a white lie (though I totally understand this opinion) but the truth. A person who is terrified will freak out at very small stimuli (for example snapping your fingers, or a tiny pinch), however if they expect this pinch (and more importantly, believe you) then everything seems to go well. 

Most folks here have almost certainly experienced this when they visit their dentist, and as a compassionate person I wish to tell people what they can expect.... which is a '_little pinch_' in English. Unfortunately, at this point in time my Spanish is not fluent. So, while I think this debate (or argument) may be useful - it's what I am trying to tell a possibly terrified person that is important.

So when everybody has had their opinion stated, all I truly want to know is:
-- If you were a purely Spanish-speaking person in America who heard me say 'voy a sacar esta muela'... when I go to numb you, what would you *WANT* to hear me say.



At this point in time in the USA, telling a 'white-lie' is not unethical but I do not lie to my patients. However, with small children it is important to describe things in a modo les pueden entiendo. Small pinch, mosquito-bite.... works well for this.


----------



## k-in-sc

Moritzchen said:


> Come on *k-in-sc*, so then pinch is not a white lie?


The beauty of "pinch" is that:
1. It is vague and covers a wide range of sensations, from a painful hard pinch to a playful one that doesn't hurt at all. 
2. It is associated with children and thus less threatening. 
3. And most important, it focuses on the patient's perception of the sensation rather than the disturbing reality of steel piercing flesh.  
I don't consider it a white lie at all, merely an alternative way of perceiving the shot. In fact, I salute whoever thought of describing it that way.


----------



## didakticos

Thank so much homer11 for your explanation! When I gave my suggestion (Post #14) I didn't know that homer11 was a dentist. When he first asked his question he said:
_
        I often find myself needing to tell people that they will 'feel a small pinch' when I give them injections_

So, and _small pinch_ is a _pellizquito_ in Spanish.

Of course, now we know that we cannot use this word in this context (no se puede pellizcar la encía, o si se hace, sería bastante doloroso).

If we now are in the same page, what would be the best possible word for homer11 to use in Spanish, (besides _pellizco_ / _pellizquito_)?

I personally prefer sorengalindo's suggestion:
*
"vas a sentir un piquetito"*

What do you think?


----------



## k-in-sc

Maybe you Spanish speakers could explain why a "pellizquito" is so much worse than a "little pinch" if technically they mean the same ... !?


----------



## eli-chi

Supongo que lo más probable es que esos hispanohablantes no sean chilenos.  
De todas formas, pienso que es bueno que sepas que para nosotros un "piquetito" es una pequeña rotura en una tela.
Un pellizco o pellizquito, referido a la piel incluso, es algo de lo que cualquiera quisiera escapar.  Mayormente si se refiere a la encía.


----------



## Moritzchen

k-in-sc said:


> The beauty of "pinch" is that:
> 1. It is vague and covers a wide range of sensations, from a painful hard pinch to a playful one that doesn't hurt at all.
> 2. It is associated with children and thus less threatening.
> 3. And most important, it focuses on the patient's perception of the sensation rather than the disturbing reality of steel piercing flesh.
> I don't consider it a white lie at all, merely an alternative way of perceiving the shot. In fact, I salute whoever thought of describing it that way.


 It's still not true. The kid is going to feel pain. 
But honestly, whatever you say is fine by me.


----------



## duvija

"pinchazo" por este lado también


----------



## k-in-sc

duvija said:


> "pinchazo" por este lado también


Groannnnnnnn ... 
Maybe once a thread is this long, people are just not going to read it all  and we are doomed to this! Like the Flying Dutchman or something!

Anyway, Moritzchen, a pinch definitely can be painful, as I said. 

And eli-chi, a "piquetito" = pick or snag in fabric, like when a cat catches its claw in your sweater? You think that's just in Chile?

Homer11, could you ask a Spanish-speaking colleague (and post back )? BTW, when I said I thought it wouldn't be ethical to tell a patient something wouldn't hurt, I didn't mean it was an official violation or anything, just that most medical professionals nowadays would not be comfortable with that.


----------



## eli-chi

k-in-sc said:


> And eli-chi, a "piquetito" = pick or snag in fabric, like when a cat catches its claw in your sweater? You think that's just in Chile?


Sí.   Es una de las acepciones de "piquete".  Nunca escuché que se usara la primera por acá.
*
piquete**.*
 (De _pico_1).
* 1.     * m. Golpe o herida de poca importancia hecha con un instrumento agudo o punzante.
* 2.     * m. Agujero pequeño que se hace en las ropas u otras cosas.
* 3.     * m. Jalón pequeño.

*pinchar**.* (De _punchar_, infl. por _picar_).
* 1.     * tr. Picar, punzar o herir con algo agudo, como una espina, un alfiler, etc. U. t. c. prnl.
* 2.     * tr. Poner inyecciones. U. t. c. prnl.


----------



## fsabroso

Hola:

Este hilo se ha alargado nnecesariamente, debido a la repetición de algunas respuestas y/o desvio del tema.

Si alguien quiere aportar algo que no se haya ya nombrado, por favor, contactar un moderador para incluir su respuesta.

Equipo de Moderadores.


----------

